# Adidas Vs Nike



## kos (May 19, 2009)

What side are you on. Adidas also includes the Adidas Classic brand in this scenario.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

nike. so many different styles of nike's i like; adidas i only like shelltoes.


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

Being a fan of Amare Stoudemire, I'd say Nike.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Meh. I'll take either. Reebok too. Whichever is on sale and looks decent.

I used to have a Reebok shirt. On the shirt they put the registered trademark symbol before the "k" instead of after. My old roommate looked at my shirt one day and said "what's Reebork?" :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't think I've worn any other brand besides Nike since I was in highschool, but then Nike is headquartered here in town I pass by it every now and then.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Since I am a runner, I have New Balance shoes. :stu
I kind of like the style of the samba shoes, but can't get enough gumption to buy them. I really don't need them anyway.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Nike.

But I really love Sketchers even more than Nike.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

When it comes to adidas vs nikes in the skateboarding shoe department nike is definitely my favourite. 
Now I'm not talking about nike sb dunks because they were played out years ago. But blazers, prod II and new III's are pretty cool if you're into that type of shoe.

Stefan Janoski's Nike SB pro model shoe is amazing and my personal favourite out of their current load of shoes. *A simple skate shoe*


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

No real preference.

I giggle like a little girl when I see Aasics runners though.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Nike tend to fit me better.


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

i got two pairs of Nikes at the moment to one pair of Addidas but it's got to be Adidas for me. Gazelles, Lin Derbys, Stan Smiths, Superstars, and super Sambas are all class trainers.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I remember Adidas being incredibly popular when I was in elementary school. I had a pair of black Adidas skater shoes when I was 11. Also had a Charlotte Hornets Starter jacket because Starter jackets were all the rage. My poor parents shelled out around $200 for it, and it did absolutely nothing to make me popular lol. Also I secretly hated sports back then


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> Since I am a runner, I have New Balance shoes. :stu
> I kind of like the style of the samba shoes, but can't get enough gumption to buy them. I really don't need them anyway.


Have you tried wearing the Samba shoes? They're great! Both the Samba and Sala indoor soccer shoes are very narrow in the middle, so they really hug/support the curve of your foot. It feels like you're wearing ballet slippers. Fantastic fit!

In my case, for fashion I wear nike. For utility I wear Adidas.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Hm. I think I'll just avoid sweatshop shoes altogether, thanks.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Adidas. I've owned about a billion pairs.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Both suck. I wear New Balance.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Meh nike n jizz


----------

